
Facebook Decisions Were 'Setbacks for Civil Rights,' Audit Finds - mitchbob
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/08/technology/facebook-civil-rights-audit.html
======
raxxorrax
These are not civil rights groups in my opinion and I think Facebook did
better than comparable sites. The internet theoretically connects everyone on
the planet. If you state to like coffee, you will have someone hating you for
that. The net was a better place and more civil, when people were able to
classify it as such.

> including increasing hiring of in-house civil rights experts over the past
> two years

Again, they are no civil rights groups. They are self-interested in gaining a
foothold and suppress certain opinions to justify their job.

Spreading misinformation is no offense. You are free to disbelieve content on
the net. These "civil rights" activists want their truth to be told, nothing
else. Facebook should suspend talks.

Equality and freedom collide at some point. There is no objective truth were
corners should be cut.

------
throwawaysea
There is also a related NYT Opinion article at
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/08/opinion/facebook-civil-
ri...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/08/opinion/facebook-civil-rights-
audit.html), titled "Does Zuckerberg Understand How the Right to Free Speech
Works?"

As with other such article, it is calling for Facebook to devalue the
principle of Free Speech, which is very disappointing. Personally, I think a
platform as large as Facebook must only use a very light touch, and avoiding
violating principles of Free Speech beyond what the law minimally requires.

------
jmisavage
The Engadget version of the article has more info.

"The report, led by civil rights leader Laura W. Murphy and the civil rights
law firm Relman Colfax, had a number of recommendations."

[https://www.engadget.com/facebook-audit-civil-rights-hate-
sp...](https://www.engadget.com/facebook-audit-civil-rights-hate-
speech-134739868.html)

------
37e7dyey
Am I insane or does the NYT bend over backwards to avoid identifying what
civil rights group performed the audit? Is this what journalism is now?

~~~
david38
NYT has always been like this. Once their bias was pointed out to me, I saw it
constantly.

